# NOOB to sub-mgmt. Literally.



## therockscott (Aug 26, 2008)

Just to start, i have been reading for hours and hours. Don't want to sound TOO stupid before my first post, but here goes. I have purchased the BFD. I have read all instructions on cabling hookups. I am running of the Audigy Z25 laptop card in Dell laptop. I am inputting in the cd input on Pioneer 92txh per the diagram on cabling. When preparing to calibrate RS SPL, most of the sound comes from front speakers (KEF iQ7). 

1. Should front speakers be set to off/disconnected from system.

2. When going into CD input, should use L/R channel to do so.

3. Any particular RCA cables to use when hooking up.

When connected once, i was able to get read on REW but was awful.

p.s. Have a Outlaw LFM-EX 1. ANY help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## weverb (Aug 15, 2008)

therockscott said:


> 1. Should front speakers be set to off/disconnected from system.
> 
> 2. When going into CD input, should use L/R channel to do so.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, if you want just a sub measurement. Start here first.
2. No, just use the right and then split just before the receiver (see link below).
3. Standard should be fine.

Make sure to calibrate using the REW sub cal signal. This will play just some low Hz pink noise that will help you calibrate just the sub.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...tion-basics-rew-interconnection-rs-meter1.jpg

:R


----------



## therockscott (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks for the response. So coming out of the soundcard. Using the r out but using a splitter that will go into the l/r cd input on receiver? Then do a loop back with main speakers off. Will give it a try.


----------



## therockscott (Aug 26, 2008)

Also when REW says that more headroom, too low. I'm not raising master volume but raising input source, per se, the input volume of subwoofer thru receiver? Man i feel stupid.


----------



## weverb (Aug 15, 2008)

therockscott said:


> thanks for the response. So coming out of the soundcard. Using the r out but using a splitter that will go into the l/r cd input on receiver? Then do a loop back with main speakers off. Will give it a try.


You don't need the loop back all the time. It can be disconnected.


----------



## weverb (Aug 15, 2008)

therockscott said:


> Also when REW says that more headroom, too low. I'm not raising master volume but raising input source, per se, the input volume of subwoofer thru receiver? Man i feel stupid.


NO!!!!!!! The input control on the sound card (on your computer). It is a separate control from the volume. DO NOT raise the subwoofer on the receiver. :foottap:


----------



## therockscott (Aug 26, 2008)

OK, my card has a digital output that I can use. I can use that instead of the splitter? Then use rca cable from SPL meter to input on the card. With no loopback.Then raise input control thru soundcard mixer with mains disconnected. Will give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> my card has a digital output that I can use.


No.

I suggest you become completely familiar with REW Cabling Basics and the REW HELP files.

brucek


----------



## weverb (Aug 15, 2008)

brucek said:


> No.
> 
> I suggest you become completely familiar with REW Cabling Basics and the REW HELP files.
> 
> brucek


Like brucek said, you should follow the pictured I linked at the top and do not try to deviate. As soon as you try a simpler method, you are asking for trouble/problems.


----------



## therockscott (Aug 26, 2008)

Have followed the diagram to the "T". Still getting db to low. From the output jack, I have the recommended splitter from soundcard to receiver(cd input) using standard rca cables.With both left and right connected to cd input. From SPL meter, I have rca connected to input of soundcard. From OS settings, I have soundcards at highest levels. On REW setting, input and output are at highest levels also. On receiver, sub is set to "0". Still getting to low readings. I am not doing any loopback with this configuration.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

How low is the reading? Have you selected Analog Mix as the input on the Creative mixer and muted everything except Wave and Line In?


----------



## therockscott (Aug 26, 2008)

I did get a chance to take some measurements earlier. Is there anyway to erase setting that were put in the BFD?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Turn all the filters off using the front panel of the BFD.

brucek


----------



## therockscott (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks. Will this reset them to "0"? I'm going to be moving the sub to a new location.


----------

